

Show HN: Persona authenticated, wwwhisper authorized web server on OpenShift. - mixedbit
https://github.com/wrr/wwwhisper-openshift
Any comments are very welcome! The readme file includes links to a demo site that anyone can access (sign-in with @mockmyid.com email if you don't want to create a real Persona account).<p>Do you have any use cases for which an authorization layer like this would be handy? What additional features would you need?
======
Charlesmigli
Great job. I think the onboarding could me smoother but I like the idea.
Continue working on it!

------
Nux
Interesting.

